

The Startup Life is Neither a Sprint nor a Marathon: How About a Sprinthon? - jesusmrv
http://jrodthoughts.com/2012/07/26/the-startup-life-is-neither-a-sprint-nor-a-marathon-how-about-a-sprinthon/

======
julien_c
More like an Iron Man...

